# Smoke times for different cheeses



## zwiller (Feb 7, 2018)

Seems like most guys smoke different cheeses the same times but is there anyone who does not?  Or do you find that different cheeses take on smoke just fine the same time?  IE:  Sharp cheddar is pretty strong flavored so I would imagine it would need more smoke.  Conversely, provolone is mild so I would think it would need less.  Also, did anyone have any cheeses that they didn't like smoked?  Swiss seems like it might not "work".  Not entirely sure about pepper jack yet either.  Just trying to get a little more info than the basics.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2018)

Swiss is wonderful smoked about 2.5 - 3 hrs. Cheddar's about the same. Jack cheeses for some reason needs to go a little longer. It all depends on how much smoke flavor and color you want. If smoking for my sister I go with slightly less time as she likes a subtle smoke flavor, My kid's both like a heavy smoke flavor so I extend the cooking time. My wife and I are in the middle. It also depends on wood choice, weather and equipment being used. Generally speaking softer cheeses need less time then harder cheeses. I haven't found a cheese that I didn't like smoked although Swiss and mild cheddar's are my favorite. Followed closely by horseradish and pepper jack.

Chris


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 7, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## idahopz (Feb 7, 2018)

Personally I like all smoked cheeses, but as my wife says, I'm a bit strange :D

As to smoking at different times, I've not tried that, and have included fresh mozzarella, goat cheese, and hard cheeses in the same batch with equal success (no one complained). My favorite for years was Gouda, but is now Havarti.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2018)

I think around 2 1/2 to 3 hours is plenty for any cheese.
Al


----------

